# Temps de chargement



## wrestlingmania (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Avec une connexion 5 méga, je dois attendre environ 10 minutes pour commencer chaque film. ça me parait long, surtout que avant j'avais une connexion 10 méga et ça prenait 10 secondes... Donc là, 10 minutes c'est pas très logique.

Une idée ? Merci.


----------



## jipehere (3 Août 2011)

wrestlingmania a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec une connexion 5 méga, je dois attendre environ 10 minutes pour commencer chaque film. ça me parait long, surtout que avant j'avais une connexion 10 méga et ça prenait 10 secondes... Donc là, 10 minutes c'est pas très logique.
> 
> Une idée ? Merci.


Bonjour,
Je ne peux pas te donner de solution malheureusement.
Je voulais simplement te dire que j'ai aujourd'hui le même problème que toi.
Jusqu'alors ça se passait très bien.
J'ai fait la dernière mise à jour de l'iOS hier, est-ce lié à cela ?
Je cherche !

Salut


----------



## Rem64 (3 Août 2011)

Tu parles de quoi? du store d'apple ou de streaming sur xbmc??


----------

